# Birthday Dinner & MDF



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Our son visited us today for his birthday dinner. During the 2 years I've used my cnc he has seen several projects but has not actually viewed it in operation. He operates a motorcycle/watercraft repair service, so we hurriedly designed a small sign for his desk with Vectric clip art. I didn't have any small pieces of hardwood lying around so we used mdf. 

As usual when I do something in a rush, there were problems at the start. There were 4 toolpaths in the file with the profile cut being the last. For some reason when I started the gcode, it started with the profile cut. When the 3rd toolpath, finish cut, started the spindel didn't start causing a small gouge in the left corner. Luckily the tabs held for the entire process. 

I've never used mdf for a project that had multiple toolpaths. It has lots of little fuzzies all over it, however it turned out good despite the problems. My son liked it, so that what counts!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it too ,Bob.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice little sign that reflects your son's interests. You going to try it again in hard wood?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice little sign that reflects your son's interests. You going to try it again in hard wood?


Yes, I have some nice oak to plane and will make it about twice that size.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Bob.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That looks familiar!! Good choice.


----------



## doglover85 (Jul 4, 2018)

That looks awesome!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob the sign looks good it just needs a little cleanup.

Cutting MDF I have found for the cleanest cuts you need sharp bits but you also need to remember that MDF is hard on bits and will dull them quickly. I try to avoid cutting MDF because of all the fine dust it produces but I'll also use older bits so I don't dull new or sharp bits and know that it means extra cleanup time. Clean up is fairly easy on MDF but you do need to add the time into project finish.

This is what I use for MDF cleanup https://www.riogrande.com/product/dedeco-sunburst-7-8-radial-disc-80-grit-yellow/326025
I use 3 of them stacked on a mandrel.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Mike,
Thanks for your tip on the radial disks, I'm going to purchase a few of those. I machined with used cutters knowing that mdf would be tough on them. I rarely use mdf for anything other than jigs. I've been a wood worker for 55 years but I still enjoy learning from other's tips!

I like the pic of you and your dog. He looks just like my best buddy for 15 years that I lost 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice work I was wondering, did you buy the clipart or was it from the free downloads you get when you buy Aspire? I looked through my downloads and couldn't find any of them.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That design was from Vectric's Design and Make project series. You get all the components and get to play to your heart's content!! It was called Dad's Garage and cost something like $30.00


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

01f4irider said:


> Nice work I was wondering, did you buy the clipart or was it from the free downloads you get when you buy Aspire? I looked through my downloads and couldn't find any of them.


As John stated, it's from Vetric Design & Make series, Dad's Garage #1. https://store.designandmake.com/shop/product/14

I have a friend down the street that's rebuilding a 47 Chevy Pickup. I getting ready to mill a sign for him from Dad's Garage #2.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob I have been using the 80 grit disks the most, I found that they do a good job and almost polish hardwoods. I don't force them I just let them do the work and they seem to last a long time. Like I said I do stack 3 on a mandrel when I use them. I have been using the 3/4" but I bought 1" this last time but have not had a chance to check them out. I have thought about trying some of the 3" but haven't bought any to try yet.

I'm like you I don't CNC any MDF unless I have to and usually use it for jigs and locator blocks. I also use old bits if I have to machine it and just know I will have some cleanup of the parts.

My dog, Jennie, was a rescue, small, dirty looking, and afraid of her own shadow. We got her right after I was forced into retirement and she probably helped me over the hard times I had. Part Jack Russel Terrier and part Chinese Crested and maybe a little something else. She is definitely my dog, sleeps with me, sits in the computer chair behind me, thinks she needs 2/3's of the seat, and prefers that I walk her instead of my wife. We also have 2 other rescue dogs and a rescue cat. We did have one of the granddaughters living with us and she rescued another one from a dumpster at work. She left when our granddaughter moved out a couple of months ago.


----------

